# acer aspire one 522 live cd = freeze

## yunharla

hallöchen Leute 

wollte heute meinen kleinen rechner mit gentoo füttern musste aber feststellen das die live cd komplett nach 2-3 cmds abstürtzt. Unter debian musste ich das modul "atl1c" auf die blacklist setzen um dieses problem zu umgehen, leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das auf der live cd anstelle. könnte mir jemand eventuell ne kleine starthilfe da geben  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

beim starten kannste mit F2 bis F7 zusätzliche Optionen anzeigen lassen.

evtl ist da was passendes dabei.

----------

## yunharla

ok hab jetzt unter debian die blacklist innerhalb der squashfs geändert und atl1c und ath9k hinzugefügt... trotzdem freeze  :Sad: 

----------

